# Fun stuff to do in Pudong, Shanghai



## AmandaC (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi
Can anyone give me some advice on where to find the gyms, yoga studios, nail and massage studios in Pudong? It seems to be a mass of skyscrapers and six lane highways but I am sure I must be missing something!
Any advice appreciated...


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Not much fun in pudong but let me give it a try. Shopping IFC mall, super brand mall, Thumb plaza, ba bei ban (Zhang Yang lu). Drinking Wei Fang lu, thumb plaza & Jin Qiao.
Nails/massages easy around pudong nan lu/zhang yang lu.


----------



## AmandaC (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks cschrd2! This is helpful to get started at least....


----------

